# Anyone ride True True Temper Ox platnum frame?



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

I really miss the feel of steel on my commuter. My 1994 Mongoose Cross-way was stolen last year. I had upgraded the whole thing to SRAM X9 stuff. The geometry was not as good as what I have now. The feel of the ride on the streets just is not the same thought the bike feels better in terms of geometry. Anyone currently using True Temper Ox platinum tubing on their frame sets? And how do you like it? I love the geometry of my Gary fisher Utopia. But I hate the feel of the bike. I am on the fence about this as I am currently choosing geometry over material. And I know the high end Tru Temper stuff is very expensive compared to the Easton stuff but I am wondering who else out there is using it and what is your opinion?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

That's such an open ended question that it can't really be answered. I've got an OX platinum El Mariachi that I really like. I've ~180 though and the frame is very stiff compared to my other steel frame. I am assuming you're a clyde so my bike might even be flexy in your case. 

Ride quality has a lot to do with tubing diameters as opposed to alloy grade. Using OX plat. mostly allows the builder to use thinner walled tubing for the same application.

My other frame uses 16 mm seat stays instead of the El Mar's 19 mm ones which is possibly why that frame is more forgiving.

Certainly the El Mar. is heavy by comparison ~6lbs vs 5, which affects ride quality as well.

Drew


----------



## trijunky (Jul 12, 2009)

*Ox*

I design and fabricate my own steel frames, both mountain and road. I can tell you from building two identical geometry road frames: one from 4130 standard butted cromo and the other with OX Plat that the latter is much more responsive. I even used larger chain stays and a larger diam. TT for the 4130. I hate the 4130 so much I retired the frame after 3 weeks and went back to my older OX Plat I built. It rides like a dream. I should mention that I used the same components and rode the same hills with each bike. On my MTB 29er I like the feel of the OX frame I'm riding over the one I made from Col. Zona. Zona feels ok, but the OX just feels that much more responsive. I should say that I build aggressive geometry racing bikes and come in at under 150lbs. I'm not into touring or comfort, so what I like is stiff, responsive and aggressive.

I've tried hi and low to find some research on the different ride qualities of OX vs. other tubes and haven't had much luck. I will never build another bike from anything other than OX from now on, unless I need a touring or commuter bike. The OX has a premium over say Col. Zona, but at maybe $100 total, it's well worth every cent.

Brent
Rabid Frameworks


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

trijunky said:


> I design and fabricate my own steel frames, both mountain and road. I can tell you from building two identical geometry road frames: one from 4130 standard butted cromo and the other with OX Plat that the latter is much more responsive. I even used larger chain stays and a larger diam. TT for the 4130. I hate the 4130 so much I retired the frame after 3 weeks and went back to my older OX Plat I built. It rides like a dream. I should mention that I used the same components and rode the same hills with each bike. On my MTB 29er I like the feel of the OX frame I'm riding over the one I made from Col. Zona. Zona feels ok, but the OX just feels that much more responsive. I should say that I build aggressive geometry racing bikes and come in at under 150lbs. I'm not into touring or comfort, so what I like is stiff, responsive and aggressive.
> 
> I've tried hi and low to find some research on the different ride qualities of OX vs. other tubes and haven't had much luck. I will never build another bike from anything other than OX from now on, unless I need a touring or commuter bike. The OX has a premium over say Col. Zona, but at maybe $100 total, it's well worth every cent.
> 
> ...


you got a website.....lol....you sound like the next bruce gordon


----------

